# Crew Wanted from Alvin, TX



## rsjimenez

I am wanting to get a list of fisherman that are in Alvin, TX that are willing to share expenses (Ice, Bait, Gas) and chores. It seems that I always have an issue finding people to go because they are either too tired or have something else to do. I have a 23.5' Center Console Fishmaster boat with a new 225 Evinrude with about 13 hrs on the engine. We would be fishing West Bay, Chocolate Bayou and if the weather is just right I would like to go offshore. Please PM your Name and Phone # so I can add you to the list. Once I get the list I can just send a text out telling you when I would like to go and you can reply if you are available.

Thanks,
Ramon


----------



## Rudy77

HI,
I'm not in Alvin , Im in Tomball. But i'll fish with ya anytime. We fish more offshore than inshore, but i don't know many inshore guys. I'll PM ya info. i have a rig as well. 
see ya dude!


----------



## drumbeat

In league city....off on Saturday,Sunday Monday n Tuesday..
Work wed. - Fri. @ FTU ....
Abel. 832-385-0812


----------



## FisherNet

For how long have you planned the trip and are there any more specific requirements than sharing chores.


----------



## rsjimenez

FisherNet said:


> For how long have you planned the trip and are there any more specific requirements than sharing chores.


Sometimes a week or it might be a day or two. Depends on when I feel like going.

Sharing Expenses and Chores (washing the boat, Cleaning fish)


----------



## G-Town

Pm sent sir.


----------



## BackwaterDrifter

In. Missouri city no issues paying ice bait and fuel or cleaning boat afterward. Need crew pm me if work allows I can self employed so sometime I can get away during the week


----------



## rew

*retired*

Ronnie from Alvin. Retired, fish quite often myself. Could use one or two fishermen to help with expenses, have a 23ft gulf coast w/200hp evinrude all 2003 model yr. Would like to join your list as well as share it for fishermen wanting to fish. I usually go during the week and skip the weekends. 281 610 6292 cell.


----------



## Chasin_Fish

my name is Guy live in Angleton fish the beach a lot.had a boat for many years fished Christmas bay west bay bird isld.san Louis pass.just tex me.
979 313 9515


----------



## TXAMMO

I'm in Alvin, with a few days notice I'm always able to go out fishing. I'm near resoft park. 281-830-1097 ANDY.


----------



## charlie23

so anyone fish with this guy yet?


----------



## bajabob

*ready to go*

I live in Alvin and also retired I am fairly new to TX so I am still learning, I would love to share on everything.
303-907-5276 Bob


----------

